# Guide Green Tournament Heron



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Can't view the pic? Very exciting times. I picked up my Lodge Heron back in August. What are you going with for power and options? You are gonna love this boat!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Swamp_Water (Oct 10, 2017)

Shicks007 said:


> Can't view the pic? Very exciting times. I picked up my Lodge Heron back in August. What are you going with for power and options? You are gonna love this boat!


Can you see the picture now? Guess the privacy setting weren't allowing anyone to see it... 
I saw your build thread and pictures, great looking boat! Almost went with that color, but ultimately decided on guide green. As for power and options, 60 E- Tec, poling platform, center console that has the jumpseat and is plumbed as a second live well and/or act as a cooler. Nothing crazy.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I see the picture


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Nope


???


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> Nope


You gotta be logged in to see pic, Permy.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Megalops said:


> You gotta be logged in to see pic, Permy.


In retrospect, you were logged in to post nope, so there goes that theory.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Swamp_Water said:


> After months and months of waiting, I got a call a couple weeks ago from Miss Rose letting me know they would be starting my Tournament Heron! I'll be heading down there on Monday to have a look first hand of the progress. But in the meantime she did send me a teaser picture today of my hull after it came out of the mold. I will post more pictures next week after my visit.View media item 2056


Nice skiff! I like the Heron hull design. Keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Cant go wrong with guide green!


----------



## Jerseyjumbo (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice, just put down my deposit for the heron a couple weeks ago.. It's going to be a long wait, hopefully it goes fast. Have not picked out color think maybe green or gray


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

UnitedFly said:


> Cant go wrong with guide green!


You're biased so your thoughts don't count!

I think the boat looks great though, Can't go wrong with guide green!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> You're biased so your thoughts don't count!


True, hah


----------



## Swamp_Water (Oct 10, 2017)

Jerseyjumbo said:


> Nice, just put down my deposit for the heron a couple weeks ago.. It's going to be a long wait, hopefully it goes fast. Have not picked out color think maybe green or gray


Awesome! I had put my deposit down in January, but time sure stood still from that point on! Good luck deciding on a color!


----------



## Swamp_Water (Oct 10, 2017)

Got down to Ft. Pierce yesterday to peak at my new ride... 
Everything is coming together nicely, only a few more weeks!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Swamp_Water said:


> Got down to Ft. Pierce yesterday to peak at my new ride...
> Everything is coming together nicely, only a few more weeks!


Well i can see these!


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

She gonna be gorgeous! I'm loving my etec. Are you planning on going with trim tabs? I'm certainly glad I decided to get them, big difference in the ride when you need them.


----------



## Swamp_Water (Oct 10, 2017)

Shicks007 said:


> She gonna be gorgeous! I'm loving my etec. Are you planning on going with trim tabs? I'm certainly glad I decided to get them, big difference in the ride when you need them.


Yes I am having a set of Lenco trim tabs on it, but decided to try it without a jack plate for now. I could add one later if needed.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great! I have tabs on mine, no jack plate, with the 60 ETEC. I think it's fine as it is. However, I might add a jack plate later. It runs great now, I have seen 40+ mph top speed, but it's usually around 38MPH top speed, with two guys and gear. I have yet to try running it solo. Probably should, haha.


----------



## Swamp_Water (Oct 10, 2017)

paint it black said:


> Looks great! I have tabs on mine, no jack plate, with the 60 ETEC. I think it's fine as it is. However, I might add a jack plate later. It runs great now, I have seen 40+ mph top speed, but it's usually around 38MPH top speed, with two guys and gear. I have yet to try running it solo. Probably should, haha.



Thanks for the info! Those numbers are what I was hoping for! By the way, thanks for the Everglades Special print you sent me, I got it framed and mounted on the wall!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet! Glad you like it!


----------



## Swamp_Water (Oct 10, 2017)

Home stretch! Should be ready for pick up Wednesday afternoon or Thursday. Can't wait to put some hours on her!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Swamp_Water said:


> Home stretch! Should be ready for pick up Wednesday afternoon or Thursday. Can't wait to put some hours on her!
> View attachment 17946


Damn!! That is a sweet rig.


----------



## Swamp_Water (Oct 10, 2017)

Picked up my ride this afternoon. Couldn't wait til morning to get it wet! After tomorrow, she shall have a few hours on her!


----------



## cdan03 (Apr 12, 2013)

How do you like the ETEC 60?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Saw on the FB owners group. Congrats!


----------



## Swamp_Water (Oct 10, 2017)

cdan03 said:


> How do you like the ETEC 60?


I'm loving the E-tec! Holeshot is great and fuel consumption is amazing!


----------



## Swamp_Water (Oct 10, 2017)

Getting skinny. A Heron in its natural environment!


----------

